# 07 Silverado Diesel??? Thoughts?



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I am thinking of selling my 06 Chevy Crew Cab LT gas and buying a used 2500HD Diesel

I am looking at a 07 2500 HD LT diesel with 75,000 miles. It is listed at $26K (similar trucks with 30-40K miles are about $30-32K ish

I have never owned a diesel and don't know much about them. My dad is a retired auto mechanic (gasoline engines only) so he thinks I am crazy and offers no advice.

Any of you have any information on this year duramax? issues?? what about the allison tranny...do I have any issues with that?

How does this year engine do for fuel mileage? towing/not towing

I am a die hard chevy guy so please don't turn this into a ford dodge debate.

Thanks in advance

on a side note...any interest in a 06 1500 Crew Cab LT Black, Moon roof...basically everything except nav and DVD...75,000miles $18000


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Look for about 12-14 MPG $100 fuel filters $80 oil changes... fuel problems in the winter... starting issues. Having to plug it in..

Up to you man I need a Diesel but if I didn't pull every day or push snow in the winter I would have a truck much like the one you are selling! BTW shoot me pics!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Look for about 12-14 MPG $100 fuel filters $80 oil changes... fuel problems in the winter... starting issues. Having to plug it in..
> 
> Up to you man I need a Diesel but if I didn't pull every day or push snow in the winter I would have a truck much like the one you are selling! BTW shoot me pics!


This is what is really weird...some people I talk to get 18-20 and never have any issues in the winter and some people talk more like you.

do they vary significantly from year to year? For instance if I talk to a guy that has an 04 should his performance be similar to an 07?

I will take some pics for you tonight


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what is really weird...some people I talk to get 18-20 and never have any issues in the winter and some people talk more like you.
> ...


I've noticed the same thing when talking to guys. The biggest thing I've noticed is this. The guys with the great milage and performance can never seem to prove it when the time comes. At least that's my experiences.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I just traded my 04 duramax on a new F150. I legitimatly got 20-22 mpg over the highway and 16 mpg in town. I never had a problem with it. I traded it because I put 150,000 miles on it and even though the engine and tranny will run for many more miles the chasis, seat controls and other parts do not. And they are not cheap to fix. I replaced the seat heater and it was over $200.

It is also worth saying that to get that good milage I drove the speed limit. To get 22 mpg you need to keep it at or below 65MPH and not have a head wind. With a head wind it would drop to 19mpg. At 70 and no wind 19mpg and at 75 it dropped to 17mpg.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

swift said:


> I just traded my 04 duramax on a new F150. I legitimatly got 20-22 mpg over the highway and 16 mpg in town. I never had a problem with it. I traded it because I put 150,000 miles on it and even though the engine and tranny will run for many more miles the chasis, seat controls and other parts do not. And they are not cheap to fix. I replaced the seat heater and it was over $200.
> 
> It is also worth saying that to get that good milage I drove the speed limit. To get 22 mpg you need to keep it at or below 65MPH and not have a head wind. With a head wind it would drop to 19mpg. At 70 and no wind 19mpg and at 75 it dropped to 17mpg.


Yeah this is more along the lines of what I have heard from friends and friends of friends.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

luckily this won't be my daily driver... i have a 98 caviler for that (that sucker dang near makes gas).

I currently have a 6x12 enclosed trailer and the 1500 does fine with that but I would like to get a bigger trailer like a 7x16 tandem so I can haul two wheelers at once and have more space for sidejobs (decks, roofs, siding, bsmts ect.)

I don't like to beat on my trucks and switching to a 7x16 fully loaded would definitly beat on the 1500 but the diesel would pull that with ease.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Get a Ford!....JK


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

maanjus11 said:


> Get a Ford!....JK


thanks for the input Maha!!

I think you would look good in my truck Maha. Just think you could lower your payment.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I'd like too, it's a nice truck. I'm going to pay off my truck and run it to the ground though. Hopefully get 5 more years out of it!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

We use the 2500 diesels at work and haven't had any real issues since we started using them in '02. We used the 6.0 motor for a few years but switched as we were only getting about 12 mpg on the highway. My rig is a '05 with 107000 miles on it. Had it weighed at a scale at about 8800lbs with topper and full of equipment. I consistently get 14mph in town and 16-17 on the highway, so should get better if mostly empty. I tow a trailer weighing about 2000 loaded once in a while and noticed no real difference in mpg but thats a pretty light load, heavy ones will notice a difference but will have plenty of power on tap for your towing needs. You will need to plug it in when it gets to 0 or below and make sure to use diesel1 in winter. The only fuel issue we had was after filling at the same mom and pop store while out of town, we had some gelling problems. I'd recommend staying with the name brand stations and you shouldn't have any issues. Even with the higher oil changes and fuel filter prices you should make the difference up in longevity and more fuel savings.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

wurgs said:


> We use the 2500 diesels at work and haven't had any real issues since we started using them in '02. We used the 6.0 motor for a few years but switched as we were only getting about 12 mpg on the highway. My rig is a '05 with 107000 miles on it. Had it weighed at a scale at about 8800lbs with topper and full of equipment. I consistently get 14mph in town and 16-17 on the highway, so should get better if mostly empty. I tow a trailer weighing about 2000 loaded once in a while and noticed no real difference in mpg but thats a pretty light load, heavy ones will notice a difference but will have plenty of power on tap for your towing needs. You will need to plug it in when it gets to 0 or below and make sure to use diesel1 in winter. The only fuel issue we had was after filling at the same mom and pop store while out of town, we had some gelling problems. I'd recommend staying with the name brand stations and you shouldn't have any issues. Even with the higher oil changes and fuel filter prices you should make the difference up in longevity and more fuel savings.


How often do you have to replace the fuel filters?

As far as the cost of the oil change...is it because they take 10 qts or is the cost of the filter huge?

I typically change my own oil at home.

How often do you change the oil? 3,000 ,6,000 miles or 10,000?

I think I have heard 6,000 most of the time.

Thanks


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

We change fuel filters in the spring and fall, basically when we change from Diesel 2 in the warm weather to diesel 1 in cold weather, and the reverse in the spring. We also average 30000 miles a year so you could probably get by with changing them less often. The truck will tell you when its time to change it through its message center. We change the oil when it tells us to, usually about 5000-7000 miles depending on how we drive. Miles on our trucks don't really tell the whole story though. They idle most of the time we are working, in the winter we start them at about 7 am and they don't shut off till we get back at about 5:30. Besides routine maintenance, we haven't spent a penny for repairs on any of the 6 diesels we've owned, no matter what year the truck. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a diesel now days, the problems of old aren't an issue anymore, and you'll love the powwer and mileage when towing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

swift said:


> I just traded my 04 duramax on a new F150. I legitimatly got 20-22 mpg over the highway and 16 mpg in town. I never had a problem with it. I traded it because I put 150,000 miles on it and even though the engine and tranny will run for many more miles the chasis, seat controls and other parts do not. And they are not cheap to fix. I replaced the seat heater and it was over $200.
> 
> It is also worth saying that to get that good milage I drove the speed limit. To get 22 mpg you need to keep it at or below 65MPH and not have a head wind. With a head wind it would drop to 19mpg. At 70 and no wind 19mpg and at 75 it dropped to 17mpg.


Thats just it... I have a hard time driving that slow. If I go the speed limit I can get great milage. I have seen 24-28 MPG, but I have injector's chip, exhaust, tranny upgrade, intake.. yep alot!

Most tanks I average 14 MPG which is awsome for the way I drive.. and what I pull. Most days I am pulling 30,000 lbs.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Well if you ever want proof of the mileage of the duramax then ride in one, 03 GMC duramax 2500 gets 18-21 highway easy, and I don;y drive 55. I pull a car trailer with van or anoth chevy pickup on it (00 chevy extended cab) and stil getting 17 to 18 with the load. If you need a diesel it is a nice truck with good mileage and I haven't heard much about frequent repairs bankrupting you. I did have a friend who put real big tires on and ended up messing up the tranny, but he should of had some things changed when he switched tires. Starting in winter was never a problem, use the winter blend in winter and you will be ok. However if you dont need the diesel you might be better off with the gas in my opinion.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Manufacturers recommendation for oil change is every 10,000 miles for the duramax. This is what I followed. Fuel filter is 15,000 I believe. I would change mine when the truck would start hesitating during acceleration. It worked out to about twice a year as said above.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

so the $80 oil change doesn't really mean a hill of beans.

I change my truck's oil every $3,000 and the times I have taken it in to be changed it is $30 easy prolly closer to $40 (I know...highway robery..the things we do for convienience)

Sure will be weird rotating the tires on every oil change though


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

fesnthunner said:


> Well if you ever want proof of the mileage of the duramax then ride in one, 03 GMC duramax 2500 gets 18-21 highway easy, and I don;y drive 55. I pull a car trailer with van or anoth chevy pickup on it (00 chevy extended cab) and stil getting 17 to 18 with the load. If you need a diesel it is a nice truck with good mileage and I haven't heard much about frequent repairs bankrupting you. I did have a friend who put real big tires on and ended up messing up the tranny, but he should of had some things changed when he switched tires. Starting in winter was never a problem, use the winter blend in winter and you will be ok. However if you dont need the diesel you might be better off with the gas in my opinion.


Sorry man... there is a huge difference between a 03 D-max and an 07 Completely different motors, exhaust system, and intake.

That would be like comparing a 5.9 cummins to a 6.7 completely different...

I had an 03 Dmax that got 30 MPG yes THIRTY... I wish I never would have sold that truck.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I was thinking that GM is still using thee 6600 series diesel through 07 and even into 2010 and beyond. I know the ex catalyst has been changed and now runs a bit quiter and emits cooler gases, I think the comparison between a 5.9 cummins and a 6.7 something? is a bit of a stretch I think. If you are pulling nearly 30,000 lbs nearly everyday and getting 14 mpg then 18-20 pulling light loads is extremely easy to believe in the 07-09. The core of the block is similar from 01 to 09. Before you Buy your diesel take into consideration how many miles you are going to be pulling that extra weight. If it isn't too often then the diesel may be a bigger step in cost than it might be worth for you. Diesels-if you need em you love em. A cheaper way for you to go may be to keep your truck and buy a second considerably older truck. I have an 89 chevy dually, diesel, cheap to buy and all the power you would need. Mine is not for sale though, you would have to find your own


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't fall for the $80 oil change propaganda. The Duramax only holds like 7 quarts. I never paid more than $35 for an oil change unless my fuel filter and air filter needed to be changed as well then it ran close to a hundred dollars.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

fesnthunner said:


> If you are pulling nearly 30,000 lbs nearly everyday and getting 14 mpg then 18-20 pulling light loads is extremely easy to believe in the 07-09.


Actually, the 07-09 diesels of any sort don't get near the mileage of that of a little older model due to all the emission crap. The catalyic converter and all the other crap they put on them lately really hurts the mileage and personally I don't believe they perform near as well with them on. For instance, we have a 2003 and a 2006 Dodge Cummins, both 5.9s and one ton duallys. The 03 has no cat or any emmision crap at all. The 06 just has a cat and other than that no different except it's advertised with 20 more ponies than the 03, and the 03 get 25-28 highway, the 06 around 15 with the new injectors that aren't broke in, around 17-19 before these. The 03 definatley tows and performs better also.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> fesnthunner said:
> 
> 
> > If you are pulling nearly 30,000 lbs nearly everyday and getting 14 mpg then 18-20 pulling light loads is extremely easy to believe in the 07-09.
> ...


Thats what I was trying to say, however I guess it didn't come across!

Did you know the reason they went to the 6.7 is because of emmissions? EPA has a formula for emissions at with 5.9 it was to high so they had to add almost a ful litre to fit there little tree hugging formula!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually did know that. My buddy has an 08 6.7 and he keeps trying to buy my 5.9, he even has a 2500 and my 3500 smoked him in a drag.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Wyoming, you probably have never seen a chevy there have you, that is dodge country. You guys like em big there. I realize the mileage isnt better, but on these duramax's they still arent too bad. If a guy was needing a diesel to pull, depending on how much and far, I still believe the duramax is a reasonable deal. I was looking for the post that hunt said he got 14mpg when pulling nearly 30,000 pounds, by the way that is alot of weight, but he must be able to delete that. We pull horses with my neighbors 08 duramax and we rarely, very rarely drop below 18mpg. 19-20 otherwise. My 03 gets better by a couple mpg. so 12-14mpg pulling light weight or no weight, you should have it checked out, cuz something might be wrong. Plugging in diesels is a given in winters around here, but most people plug in gas trucks when it gets that cold anyway. servicing can give a guy a price shock, so one should be sure he needs the diesel before jumping onto buying one.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

We're pulling around 40K with ours an get around 13-14. Theres getting to be a few Chevys around here anymore, but I'm still die hard Cummins


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I thought the maximum towing capacity was only like 12 or 15K?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe for a half ton, but I'm talking a one ton dually and it is deffinatley pushing it with what we pull.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My post should still be here. 35 foot goose with 100 gal of fuel, a 500 gal water tank... not always full, two sets of pallet forks, two land planes, a 330 bobcat tractor with seeder and loader, and a cat 277B loader! Adds up quick!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

so....get a 7.3 powerstroke. i get on average in the last month with highway about 21, in town..17. but thats with a 6 stage chip (which is always usally on econ and going 55-60 mph) i had a 03 duramax and traded for an 01 powerstroke and love every minute of it...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

wow first off dont try turning this into a ford chevy battle, second off, enough about gas mileage, we all know that half of it is the way you drive so enough of the numbers talk, and we all know that a diesel will get better mileage than a gas and will pull better to, and we all know they cost more to buy and maintain, and they have starting issues in the winter, if you pull a big trailer often, than buy a diesel and get addative in the tank in the winter, a block heater and you got a pulling truck, if your traler is small, then buy a gas use the money you save in cost and put a few poweradders like cold air intake and synthetic fluids and whala your guna get the same mileage, its not that hard to figure out, honestly one year and an engine and its 8,000 cheaper, you can do alot of work to a pickup with 8,000,


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

All depends on preference and what you need to do with it.

Not sure if anyone else heard about it, but Xcel Energy did a study on their fleet of vehicles. Diesel vs. V-10 Gas. The V-10 came out on top as far as cost of ownership goes. And for what they do, the V-10 can do everything the diesel does.They are now going to convert their fleet of vehicles to all gassers in the coming years.

That being said, I would buy a diesel in a heartbeat if I could...my 2000 F150 just won't die.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

dont get a ford v10 though, im hardcore ford but there v10 suck, they mite have power but they dont have **** compared to a powerstroke when it comes to pulling a trailer my dads 460 though could just about keep up with a diesel on a trailer, but if your pullin big your still better of with the diesel, otherwise gasser will do fine


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

What year did they change the intake/exhaust?

Would I be better off buying and 04-06?

I have been thinking over the weekend about it. If I could find an "old style" Duramax with 50,000miles or so I might be better off. Fist off it would be cheaper and would get better milage.

Thanks for the replies so far everyone.


----------

